# Lightest cranking batter



## Rollbar

There are only a few MFG of batteries.
Johnson-Controls come to mind and I think they sold off their division of auto battery line but same plant etc, in 2019.
Might want to search those.
If memory serves, Sears Platumium batteries are Odssey or something like that but people pay for the name.
If memory also serves, WalMart batteries are made by Johnson-Controls and they have serves me well in boats/Jeeps since the 80's and easy to recharge.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I have been starting a 50 Tohatsu 4 stroke with a Lawn Tractor battery for 4 years, no issues at all.


----------



## Rocksteady1

LowHydrogen said:


> I have been starting a 50 Tohatsu 4 stroke with a Lawn Tractor battery for 4 years, no issues at all.


How much does it weigh? You got any details on it?


----------



## Rocksteady1

Im looking for something under 30 pounds that I can stash in the back of the boat and run just the cranking with.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Rocksteady1 said:


> Im looking for something under 30 pounds that I can stash in the back of the boat and run just the cranking with.


Gimme a little bit I'll go get a pic for you.


----------



## Rooster

Just went through this - wanted a smaller Battery for my 25 Yamaha - last Starting Battery I had for a small outboard was total overkill.

Go to a local Batteries Plus store and get something in the "Group 24" category which should deliver the CCA's you mentioned. The one that I got I think was around 20 lbs. The Group 24 Batteries are a little smaller - they sell the boxes that fit them also there...


----------



## Sublime

I used an Odyssey PC625 on my 50 Etec for years. Super light at 12 pounds, but at 220 CCA it had issues cranking when the temps got to the low 50s or below.


----------



## Rocksteady1

Sublime said:


> I used an Odyssey PC625 on my 50 Etec for years. Super light at 12 pounds, but at 220 CCA it had issues cranking when the temps got to the low 50s or below.


Im thinking maybe the Odyssey pc950. Its only 20pounds. It should crank a little better. I have fuel injection though which needs a little more juice than a carb to get going.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’m running two 4 pound Lithiums for my 70 and also run my GPS and Micro PowerPole.


----------



## Capnredfish

I run same as Smackdaddy, just 1. No electronics. Brainwaves for navigation have not let me down. Might be area I fish.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I have been using this to crank my MFS50.









Group U-1 Dual-Purpose AGM Battery 32 Amp Hours | West Marine


Check out our Group U-1 Dual-Purpose AGM Battery 32 Amp Hours and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com





It is a Group U1 and only weighs 24lbs. It is not something you can leave a larger screen plotter on for hours and crank but has been great for about 20mo now. 

I have been told the Tohatsu and Lithium cranking batteries do not get along.


----------



## CurtisWright

I run a braille racing battery on my 2020 Tohatsu 50. 11lbs. 900+cca AGM battery. 

Lightweight AGM


----------



## CKEAT

I run this one, direct replace blue top 34 optima. Been great so far. 13.8lbs









Banshee Lithium Deep Cycle Marine Battery Group 34


Our new Super lightweight Lithium ion LifePo4 battery is 1/3 the weight and has 3xs the life.



www.bigtimebattery.com


----------



## Rocksteady1

CurtisWright said:


> I run a braille racing battery on my 2020 Tohatsu 50. 11lbs. 900+cca AGM battery.
> 
> Lightweight AGM


Does your motor recharge it well? It looks like those batteries are really only for starting whcih is what Id want as i already have a lithium for trolling.


----------



## GG34

Just like smack, I use the autozone lithium for my Yamaha 25. It's only a couple pounds. Never an issue.


----------



## Rocksteady1

TheAdamsProject said:


> I have been using this to crank my MFS50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group U-1 Dual-Purpose AGM Battery 32 Amp Hours | West Marine
> 
> 
> Check out our Group U-1 Dual-Purpose AGM Battery 32 Amp Hours and more from West Marine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westmarine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Group U1 and only weighs 24lbs. It is not something you can leave a larger screen plotter on for hours and crank but has been great for about 20mo now.
> 
> I have been told the Tohatsu and Lithium cranking batteries do not get along.


I heard the same on the Toys and Lithium. Might do a small AGM for cranking and running the fishfinder. Then use Lithium for the trolling motor.


----------



## jay.bush1434

None of the outboard manufacturers recommend lithium batteries. Due to the charging voltage not being high enough and/or engine charging system compatible. YMMV
Odyssey PC625 should be way more than plenty for a 9.9. If you want to up size a little for amp hours to run some electronics, a PC925.


----------



## CKEAT

jay.bush1434 said:


> None of the outboard manufacturers recommend lithium batteries. Due to the charging voltage not being high enough and/or engine charging system compatible. YMMV
> Odyssey PC625 should be way more than plenty for a 9.9. If you want to up size a little for amp hours to run some electronics, a PC925.


Bass guys been running them for a long time and they beat the hell out of their rigs.


----------



## DuckNut

Neptune electric wheelchair battery. Fits all the criteria you stated and is about 7 lbs and starts a merc 25. Also wire a separate one up for a portable live well when needed.


----------



## Travisloyd07




----------



## Travisloyd07

I run the above battery on a 2015 Yamaha 20hp. First one last 4 years. On my second one now. If you’re in central FL I can get you a discount. PM me.


----------



## GG34

AutoCraft Lithium Power Sport Battery, Lithium, 500 CCA LFP-8: Advance Auto Parts


Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance



This is the one I run. Never had a problem. Link doesn't work so they may not sell them anymore.


----------



## jay.bush1434

CKEAT said:


> Bass guys been running them for a long time and they beat the hell out of their rigs.


Oh I agree. Just parroting what is in the engine manuals and having talked with a couple different LiFePO battery companies.


----------



## emptysea

anti gravity battery I use them in motorcycles etc.weight is 2-4 pounds


----------



## BassFlats

Battery I use on a 15hp suzuki


----------



## Ron Falato

Rocksteady1 said:


> Any thoughts on a good small cranking battery for a 9.9 hp tohatsu? The manual says: Recommended battery: 12V 40Ah/5HR, 350 (Cold Cranking Amps (CCA), In case of cold whether: 12V70Ah/5HR (650CCA)) Specifications and features of batteries vary among the manufacturers. Consult the manufacturer for details.
> 
> I just called and tohatsu says 800 cca and not to use anything but lead core which sucks because they are super heavy. Any ideas? I have a smaller boat and use a lithium battery for the trolling motor but want one for starting also. Thank you.


Try a Harley-Davidson touring battery. It's relatively small and 400 cca. Save some money and get a DEKA ETX30L, the equivalent. About $170.


----------



## CurtisWright

Rocksteady1 said:


> Does your motor recharge it well? It looks like those batteries are really only for starting whcih is what Id want as i already have a lithium for trolling.


Sorry just now seeing this. I have had it since April 2020 and never had to put it on the charger. I run it a few days/week. I will try and remember to post here when the voltage starts dropping its at 12.7V now which means its fully charged. I do always have a little anxiety that it will fail on me at the worst possible moment because its so small. Also this is my first experience with the brand. I check the voltage regularly and so far no problems.


----------

